# BMW dismantling junk yards...



## nuttybgc (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone knows any good BMW pick and pull yards around the BAY AREA in California?


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

nuttybgc said:


> Anyone knows any good BMW pick and pull yards around the BAY AREA in California?


Double 02 salvage

Years ago traded them my 79..320i for some rims and tires for my 85...535i...at that point they where not a pick and pull but salvaged BMW's for used parts...not sure how that has changed over the years but a local buddy was able to get some used bumper parts for his older 7 series

http://www.double02salvage.com/


----------



## plankton (Aug 18, 2008)

I know you mentioned you were looking for some place in Cali but, if that didn't work you could try Pams Auto Here in St Cloud Minnesota. The crazy part about Pams is When you go into the office you would swear you just walked into a business office instead of an auto salvage yard. They take pride in the quality of work they put into this business model. Great customer Service too.

Here's the link and good Luck.

http://www.pamsauto.com/


----------



## Oboyco (Aug 20, 2008)

Like ddboy mentioned Double 02 salvage is pretty good, just talked to them a week ago.

Here is another "broker" so to speak that can find parts throughout the country, for a reasonable cost. they advertise on ebay a lot.

http://www.lkqonline.com/


----------

